# Spectra Ply



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

I was in Dayton, Ohio over the weekend and finally got to check out the inside of a Woodcraft store. They had to drag me out! While there I found some 2"X2"X6" blocks of spectra ply. For those that don't know what that is, it's plywood that has been dyed different colors. It comes in many different colors, multiple colors in each block. I have turned it several times, it makes some really interesting projects. The last of this I had I got from an auction. Woodcraft just started carrying it and all they had were these small pieces. They had no info where to get bigger pieces. Does anyone know where I can find bigger pieces? Who else sells this stuff? I plan to use it mostly for turning but it has a lot of possibilities. So far I have not found any voids in it and it works like solid wood. Can really add some color to project! By the way, it's not cheap stuff, each of those 2X2X6 pieces cost $8.00.


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks for the link Rick. They have some interesting stuff. I'll have to check their prices. Hopefully they have it cheaper and in bigger pieces than the one source I have now.


----------



## WoodchucksWoodshop (Aug 15, 2014)

here's a link to the folks that make spectraply

http://www.cousineauwoodproducts.com/index.php


----------

